# Wobbly crank pullley



## jib411 (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a 2001 sentra and I've been noticing some bearing noises coming from the engine. I thought it was the idler pulley but it turns out it wasn't that. It is the main crank pulley that is wobbling and squeaking. The engine has 215K miles on it. Anyone know if this could be the main bearings or something else? Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

its the crank pulley.... sounds like the rubber is separating


----------



## jib411 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I've search online auto parts stores and I cannot locate that part. Any idea what it is called exactly? Also how difficult is this job? Thanks


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

harmonic balancer


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ or crank pulley...


----------



## jib411 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok I've searched google and yahoo with the terms, crank pulley, harmonic balancer, main pulley, harmonic pulley and I get nothing coming up for a 2001 sentra. I get maxima, extera, older sentra 1.6L motor stuff ect.. Anyone have an online source they can point me to to get one of these? I've tried shopping online at Napa, pep boys, autozone and advanced auto and none of them list a harmonic balancer for my car. Thanks for the help


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

try this. 120 Piston,Crankshaft & Flywheel :: Engine Mechanical :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Sentra Parts (B15U) 2000-2006 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## crossbreed (Jan 5, 2007)

Question:

I had this same problem on my 96 Sentra B14, the rubber got loose on the pulley so the inner pulley was sort of free-wheeling (my car only uses 2 belts: W/P & P/s and Alt, A/C & tensioner pully). I went to a scrap yard but they only had crank pulleys from 94 model engine, ie pulleys with no harmonic balancer or vibration damper rubber type. I got a double pulley that was one piece. Will this cause any problems on my engine?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jib411 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I've search online auto parts stores and I cannot locate that part. Any idea what it is called exactly? Also how difficult is this job? Thanks


Your best bet is to get one from a Nissan dealer. It'll be more pricy.


----------

